# The Dems are ontop now, will they take us



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

the rest of the way to socialism. What this does is spit on the constitution and what is the USA without the constitution? last of the 9th inning and we are down big. Will the bad guys and girls win.


----------



## 1Shot2Kills (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm curious, what part of this health care bill do you find "socialism". This doesn't affect private insurance companies, and in fact the news of this passing this weekend as DROVE UP their stock, why you ask? Because they will benefit from this since 32 million MORE people will enter the insurance market. Not to mention my small business employees almost 100 people and what's sad is my insurance premiums went up 36% this year and with the new bill they will actually go down next year; go figure.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Your insurance went up in expection of this bill passing. You may go back to where they where. Getting a mandate to buy insurance for everone that is working or has the money to purchase will be forced to pay a fine or go to jail. They can kiss my a$$. Forcing people in the US to do something didn't set very well with them or at least it didn't use to. The argument that you are forced to buy car insurance doesn't ring true. You don't have to buy a car. You don't have to drive the vehicle on the road if you do. You are forced to buy a liscense and insurance for the "priveledge" to drive on the gov. maintained roads.

Just to let you know I have run a small business about all my life. I guess the way they are doing business has a lot to do with this mess we are in.

It looks like next the "illegals" will want their share of free insurance. :******: :******: :******:


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Take a look the country is being run by a bunch of left wing radicals and recycled hippies from the 60s.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

1Shot2Kills said:


> I'm curious, what part of this health care bill do you find "socialism".


Ya got to be kidding! Government is expanding even more into our personal lives and liberties (whether HC or whatever) and to wonder what part is "socialism"... The entire notion of government sponsored anything dumps us more into socialism. :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is laughable how people think that their health insurance will go down dramatically when no cost preventative factors where in this bill. They also think that in 2020 that insurance will be cheaper will cost $3000 less than now. Are you kidding me. Lets look at something simple as inflation. Lets say you are paying $5000 right now for single person coverage....I am. Now with an inflation factor of 5 % a year. In 2020 my insurance if it does not go up by anything other than inflation would cost me $8145 a year. Hmmm.....is that $3000 less. Also that is getting pretty damn close to the "cadilac tax".

Now think if the cost just rises at 10% a year (including inflation).....that would mean my $5000 plan to just go with inflation and cost of medical expense rise (which again this bill does not protect against!) would cost me $12,970. Then I would get hit with a tax on top of it. So think of it like this.......if inflation is greater than 5 % any year or if medical costs don't get under control a modest $5,000 a year now health insurance plan could cost over $12,000 and get taxed in 2020!

I still don't see how they are going to pay for all of these tax credits, employees to make sure people have insurance, etc.

People bring up the auto insurance.....you know that 1 in 5 drivers on the road don't have insurance. Hmmm....the goverment is doing a great job of making sure people have auto insurance. Health insurance will be the same.....you have got to be kidding me. They say at tax time is when they will audit this. Aren't you supposed to show proof of insurance when you get your license tabs.....hmmmm. Great checks and balances we have going.

People we will reap what we sew here. I am not saying it is a move toward socialsim.....I am saying we will go further and further into debt and our world power status on the economic front is gone!


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I know this is about HC and its unknowns, but where I live, I not only have to pay for, and show proof of car insurance, but I am also having to pay for uninsured motorist insurance. (That's to cover me if or when someone without does damage to me or mine). I wonder how this HC will gouge me again? Unfortunately, the auto insurance is not getting every motor vehicle insured, so I wonder how HC will be able to mandate compliance for itself?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Pato......I live in MN as well. But when I go and get my current tabs. They never ask to see my insurance or proof of insurance. I am glad one place is doing it.

And you are correct....it will be funny to see how they regulate this....when some people don't pay taxes or are exempt.


----------



## Holy#&amp;!$ (Jan 19, 2010)

We need an opt-out option for people that feel they should not have to purchase health insurance. And while we are it how about an opt-out option for health care workers so they don't have to treat the opt-out of insurance people unless they have payment at time of service. I think health care workers should be able opt-out treating these people even for life threating injurys/ailments. Now thats real Capitalism!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

In NC you have to show proof of insurance to get your tag. They type the insurance company/number on your registration card, that you show the trooper. And if you let it lapse you will see a trooper in your yard very soon after unless you turn the tag in that has a valid tab.

If you want to ride on the streets bad enough you can steal a tag, put it on, then ride and hope you don't get stopped or run into a traffic check.

That makes it hard to opt-out.

The crap that they just passed will let the "feel good" stuff go into effect first to get the frog boiling and add to taxes over the next 4 years until the real meat of this mess starts comeing into play. :******:


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

The only exception for opt-out is for Amish and Christian Scientist. How about that for separation of church and state?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Shinerunner....that is a good system....but still the facts show 1 in 5 drivers in the USA does not have insurance. That is worse than what the HC is now!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

13 states, or something like that, have already filed a court case over the constitutionality of the bill. Now time will tell if there is much hope for this tactic, but at least there is some hope.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm sure you heard Rev Al Shapten say. That the people wanted Socialism why else would they vote for Obuma.


----------

